# Spotted Leaf Fish Questions



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I have 2 spotted leaf fish in my 29 gallon with 6 loaches and 2 opaline gouramis. They are about 6 inches, so almost full grown. I feed a frozen bloodworm/brine shrimp mix every few days as well as feeding flakes and shrimp pellets 2x daily. I've seen the leaf fish eat some of everything with their favorite being the bloodworms. However, if I've forgotten to give the the frozen food they will eat their tankmates! I had 4 harlequin rasboras a few months ago (no survivors) as well as 4 panda tetras (down to 1). So I'm only keeping them with larger fish but will soon move the gouramis to my 50 gal community and looking at getting 2 more leaf fish. (Have filtration up to 50 gallon) and do weekly WC. 

So my actual question is should the leaf fish's diet be varied to live fish as well, like feeder guppies? I feel like they may not be getting all the nutrition possible...

And for tank decor is lots of driftwood and live plants best for them? It seems to be preferred to other tank decor. Thanks!


----------



## Chevelle (Sep 28, 2011)

Quarantined or home bred guppies would be fine, but not really necessary. They should eventually start taking some flakes/pellets. Use caution adding more as it's said sometimes they fight amongst each other when they get to a good size.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Like Chevelle said live fish are not really necessary as long as they're getting a varied diet with pellets and frozen foods. Mine eats pellets, various frozen/freeze dried foods and fresh market shrimp. I occasionally will buy some ghost shrimp (.20 cents each) for her to hunt.

The bigger issue here is, in my opinion, a 29 gallon for 2 leaf fish is too small. More filtration and larger water changes still does not jusify keeping them in an undersized tank. And adding more to that size tank will cause issues. I would look at getting a 55 gallon (4 ft) tank for the 2 you have. They're a great fish and I really enjoy mine. Do you have any pics? I would love to see them.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh good, I really didn't want to get into live feeders! I actually do have a 55 they could be moved to eventually but it's fairly full community at the moment. They really aren't super active and don't take up tons of room in the tank which is why it doesn't seem like they need more space. But I'll think about it. I actually don't have any pictures of them but I'll see if I can get a few. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There are several ramifications from the tank size, including fish growth that can be very negatively impacted by too small a space. It may not seem small to us, but to the fish it is a very different world. Jeaninel is correct that two need a 55g tank minimum. If you check our profile, you will note it recommends a 55g for just one leaffish. Click on the shaded name, Ctenopoma acutirostre.

A 55g well planted will be fine for two.

Byron.


----------

